# Strong smelling urine



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I picked up a doe yesterday and she rode in the back of my blazer so I got the pleasure of smelling her urine before we got home.. It smelled very strong to me, is this something I should be worried about or is this possibly normal from the stress of the move? Here she is!















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

She may not be drinking enough water, watch and see how much water she's drinking. This is a problem I've noticed with my does , when they drink enough water, it doesn't stink but when they don't it stinks! lol.
I usually put some salt in their feed to encourage drinking or some Apple cider vinegar to their water, my does really like the taste!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh cool! I haven't noticed her drinking so I put salt in her mouth like a friend told me to do, in a syringe with a little water and she still won't drink.. She licked the water once after the salt but I have not seen her actually drink at all.. Although I have not been with her the whole time.. But even when I first got her here yesterday after almost a 5 hour trip for her in a hot truck she did not drink when we got here..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll have to get some ACV since the salt did t work.. How much do I put in?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I usually put 3/4 of a cup to 5 gallons of water  Watch her though and make sure she's drinking-not all goats like the taste but most do


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Goats that are heavily pregnant and in heat will also have strong urine. I agree, she needs to drink more water....I use tang to make the water more appealing, my goats LOVE it and drink almost twice as much!


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

When she pee's is it a dark yellow, or a really light, to almost clear color?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

It is light yellow, I wouldn't say clear though. She is still very stressed. I haven't seen her drink at all.. I know she must be drinking when I'm not there or she wouldn't have so much energy to be screaming her head off right now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

If she wasn't drinking enough it would be a darker color, so I would say she is drinking a regular amount, I like to see it as close to clear looking as possible though. She might just have a strong smell, that or you noticed it more beings she was in the car, lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

LittleBits said:


> If she wasn't drinking enough it would be a darker color, so I would say she is drinking a regular amount, I like to see it as close to clear looking as possible though. She might just have a strong smell, that or you noticed it more beings she was in the car, lol.


Lol could be because we were in the car! I just thought it was strange smelling. Could her diet have caused a strong smell? She was on a typical dairy goat diet, free choice alfalfa and for grain some calf manna, oats, sunflower seeds, cracked corn. I think thats all..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

She is nice! I wouldn't worry overly much about the strong smelling urine. As long as they are given access to clean fresh water and loose minerals they will not need a bunch of stuff like gatorade or anything.  What was it Vicki used to say about busy work? LOL Makes us feel better, but isn't necessary. I have had goats with everything from clear urine to brown.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you! I love her  just want to make sure shes healthy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

If a goat has "chronic smelly pee", feed them fir or pine needles(not to pregnant does!). They really clean up the urine smell, plus remove off tastes in milk


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, my goats are pretty UNspoiled when it comes to their water. I don't do anything special with it, ever. No hot water in winter (mine actually don't like it...they're weird), no vinegar or anything. I scrub the tanks out now and then, and if they poop in it, I scoop out the berries unless they are disintegrating, then I will dump and change it. That is all. And I've never seen one dehydrate by refusing to drink.


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

If we notice our goats lacking water consumption on the road, ect... A few Frito chips  They love them and then drink due to the salt.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

mountaingoats12 said:


> If a goat has "chronic smelly pee", feed them fir or pine needles(not to pregnant does!). They really clean up the urine smell, plus remove off tastes in milk


Thanx everyone for the input! She's doing very well other than being very loud! Especially early in the morning when I go out to feed and milk...

Question for you moutaingoats, why do not feed a pregnant goat pine needles? All my goats love them! I have never heard that before..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

You don't want to feed any pregnant animals pine needles as it can cause them to abort.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> You don't want to feed any pregnant animals pine needles as it can cause them to abort.


Well I wish I knew that before! My boer ate pine needles when she was preg and the kids came out fine but I'm glad I know that now! They love those pine trees!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I've seen plenty of pregnant goats eating pine and not having problems from it. I think goats can do all kinds of things they aren't suppose to without ill effects.  But maybe if they are not used to it and then get a large quantity, that's probably where the problem comes from. 'Course anything in large quantity that they weren't used to eating could cause abortion, so I dunno.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry, I meant to say PONDEROSA pine! That will cause late term abortions in does, if the needles(fresh or dry) are eaten. All other pines and firs should be ok.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

mountaingoats12 said:


> Sorry, I meant to say PONDEROSA pine! That will cause late term abortions in does, if the needles(fresh or dry) are eaten. All other pines and firs should be ok.


I'll have to look up that ponderosa pine and make sure it's not around here because we have a few different kind of pine trees

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I just looked up the ponderosa pine and it looks just like at least 4 of our pine trees! I will be sure to keep my Nubian away from it when she is bred!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Better safe than sorry


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

I know my food supply store sells hydration hay. Its technically for horses but I've heard it works well for goats also. It comes in a package and you simply but it in a bucket and fill the bucket with water. 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------



## farmer_to_be_037 (Aug 18, 2014)

People say their goats love it. It gives them that extra water they aren't drinking. 


Owner to-be of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. (1 wether, 1 doeling) 
Harvard, Illinois


----------

